# Little Creatures Pale Ale Malt Bill



## hopcycle (9/7/10)

I'm having one of these now and enjoying it. I'm wondering what is the malt bill. Is it based on pale ale malt or equiv with a bit of vienna and then a wee bit of biscuit malt and caramel malt? :icon_drunk: 

Has someone made a killer clone?

Cheers

Matt


----------



## Pennywise (9/7/10)

Type in LCPA in the Google search engine and you'll fine plenty of info


----------



## bum (9/7/10)

Picture from the brewery:







Today's version may differ, however. Heard rumours of a bit of galaxy making an appearance a while back.


----------



## Acasta (9/7/10)

Check [topic="0"]this[/topic] thread out, Argon has got a few recipes for LCPA, i havn't tried them but he said they are pretty close to the real deal.


----------



## Nick JD (9/7/10)

Acasta said:


> Check [topic="0"]this[/topic] thread out, Argon has got a few recipes for LCPA, i havn't tried them but he said they are pretty close to the real deal.



I wonder what the secret ingredient that make it taste like rust is? :icon_cheers:


----------



## bum (9/7/10)

Perhaps the tank mentioned is made of corrugated iron?


----------



## hopcycle (9/7/10)

Thanks Fellas. I'll check out the recipe thread. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Acasta (9/7/10)

Nick JD said:


> I wonder what the secret ingredient that make it taste like rust is? :icon_cheers:


Was that an Argon joke?, Im pretty sure Argon is a Gas


----------



## bum (9/7/10)

No, it was a joke about LCPA having a prominent and horrible metallic/rust flavour.

Which so many people seem to either enjoy or not taste.


----------



## bradsbrew (9/7/10)

Nick JD said:


> I wonder what the secret ingredient that make it taste like rust is? :icon_cheers:



That be Chinook bitterness!


----------



## bum (9/7/10)

Unless it is the only chinook bittered beer I've ever had (and I bet my balls it isn't) I'm going to have to respectfully disagree.

Or at least suggest that it is possible to bitter with it (to much higher levels even) without this taste being present.


----------



## roger mellie (9/7/10)

bum said:


> Unless it is the only chinook bittered beer I've ever had (and I bet my balls it isn't) I'm going to have to respectfully disagree.
> 
> Or at least suggest that it is possible to bitter with it (to much higher levels even) without this taste being present.



Hmmmm

Having drunk this recently and often on tap at the Qantas Lounge at Perth Airport I dont get any metallic tastes. Infact I was wondering if they have changed the recipe as I dont remember it being so flavoursome.

Nice drop on tap I reckon.

RM


----------



## bum (9/7/10)

roger mellie said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> Having drunk this recently and often draught at the Qantas Lounge at Perth Airport I dont get any metallic tastes.


 
I know. Most people seem not to. I'm definitely in the minority here. But I've tried it so many times from so many different sources (though never at the source which might make all the difference) because of everyone raving about this beer (and that making me think I was missing something) and it is there every time for me.


----------



## Acasta (9/7/10)

Do you have fillings?


----------



## hopcycle (9/7/10)

The Qantas lounge has LCPA on tap?! When I used to frequent that place there they were not that generous. Coopers pale ale was my go to Qantas club beer. I don't get any metallic flavours however it doesn't taste as grapefruity as it used to in my opinion


----------



## RobW (9/7/10)

Acasta said:


> Was that an Argon joke?, Im pretty sure Argon is a Gas



Jumpin Jack Flash!


----------



## schooey (9/7/10)

Nick JD said:


> I wonder what the secret ingredient that make it taste like rust is? :icon_cheers:



I reckon it's the poor handling/mis-treatment flavour... it's a bit of a journey getting it from over there in the west to the east coast, and I've noticed that different times of the year, LCPA can be wildly different. For instance, last month or so it has been noticably cooler in the southern part of the country. Woolies liquor had a 20% off sale on cartons so I bought a toon of LCPA... it was dated early April, so reasonably fresh. It was fantastic, so I went back and bought another one with a similar date.

I'm sure the boys at LC can't really control how long their beer sits in a hot place outside, or in the sun on a truck. The side of the box states "keep refrigertaed", so if you find a good supplier, stick to it. If the place you buy it from is crap, tell them and tell LC also, I know for a fact they appreciate the feedback


----------



## randyrob (9/7/10)

bum said:


> Picture from the brewery:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Haha.. I took that pic!

I've brewed this many times and it hits the mark as far as i'm concerned 


*Little Creatures Pale Ale Clone* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.052 (P): 12.9
Colour (SRM): 6.8 (EBC): 13.4
Bitterness (IBU): 35.4 (Average)

87.5% Pale Ale Malt
5% Munich I
5% Wheat Malt
2.5% Caramunich II

1 g/L East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.5 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1.5 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with Safale US-05

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

Recipe can be viewed / downloaded and tweaked HERE


----------



## felon (9/7/10)

No Chinook?


----------



## bum (9/7/10)

randyrob said:


> Haha.. I took that pic!


 
Ha, sorry. I almost put the word "apparently" at the end of the first sentence but didn't want to possibly discredit the picture.


----------



## Nick JD (10/7/10)

schooey said:


> I reckon it's the poor handling/mis-treatment flavour... it's a bit of a journey getting it from over there in the west to the east coast, and I've noticed that different times of the year, LCPA can be wildly different. For instance, last month or so it has been noticably cooler in the southern part of the country. Woolies liquor had a 20% off sale on cartons so I bought a toon of LCPA... it was dated early April, so reasonably fresh. It was fantastic, so I went back and bought another one with a similar date.
> 
> I'm sure the boys at LC can't really control how long their beer sits in a hot place outside, or in the sun on a truck. The side of the box states "keep refrigertaed", so if you find a good supplier, stick to it. If the place you buy it from is crap, tell them and tell LC also, I know for a fact they appreciate the feedback



Yeah - the one time I've had it on tap it was much nicer. Could even be that it was the cap on the bottle - but even pouring it off it still had that rusty taste.


----------

